# sneezing and snorting



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi 
i just wonderd if anyone can relate to this ,Ollie is 2 1/2 and for the past qwwk or so has been snorting when he sees us come in and then just sneezes continually ,he sneezes in the night to . very strange . we took him to the vets yesterday and they looked up his nose,throat and in his ears nothing was wrong he gave him a 48 hour steroid injection to clear whatever but hes still doing it ,thankyou any advice would be appreciated.
lynda xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have you had a new carpet fitted, or put your tree up over the past two weeks, any changes you can think of? New perfume? It sounds like something is irritating his nasal passages.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper's nose is really sensitive!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty has allergies and snorts a lot..especially after a sleep. She will also sneeze a lot when I take her out on her evening walk and the cold air first hits her nose!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki had an afternoon and evening of intensive sneezing after mouse hunting in the meadow - I was thinking that I would have to take her to the vet in the morning - but thankfully the next day she was fine, so whatever irritated her nose the sneezing sorted out... 
I have been avoiding that particular meadow on our walks!
I hope that Ollie's sneezing stops as the steroids kick in. Poor dog...


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi Colin 
Ollies been sneezing all night and at some point stopped breathing ,and just as he was having a sleep now woke up and started again and gasped for breath ,how hid you go about having Betty diagnosed etc xxx


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

I would take them back to the vet and tell them the new symptom, could be a severe allergy. Also the more symptoms that are reported, the more possible causes are ruled out so they may be able to give you better suggestion as to why they became unable to breathe.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> Hi Colin
> Ollies been sneezing all night and at some point stopped breathing ,and just as he was having a sleep now woke up and started again and gasped for breath ,how hid you go about having Betty diagnosed etc xxx


Oh dear , that does not sound good - I would get him to the vet asap.

We had both intradermal and blood testing done on Betty. She has severe house dust mite allergy and and is also allergic to some grasses. Steroids or Atopica ( immune suppressant drug ) failed to help. She is almost six months in to a desenstising programme and we have started for the first time to see some improvement in the last few weeks. I also feed raw and do not give her any ''rubbish'' food or treats.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Polly sneezes and snorts for short times every day. Just assumed it's clearing her nasal passages and not something to be concerned about (do hope not...).

Toffin
x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Jasper sneezed this morning at the cold, bless him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

So how is Ollie doing?
Been to the vet? Still stopping breathing?


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

went to the vet last night ,we videoed it for her as told to do so , she said what looked like him holding his breath was called reverse sneezing ,like our hiccups they get a spasm ,it does frighten them and me may i add ,but is suppose to be normal as for his ecessive sneezing dont know ,hes perfectly healthy ,she looked up his nose again and all seems fine ,so i dont know ,ive taken my plug ins out incase its them , SPENT £75 and still no wiser ,Thankyou all for concern and thoughts xx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Might be worth getting him some canine Bowen therapy as the vet is none the wiser. I Bowen Max when he gets hiccoughs and it stops them.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Just thought I'd say that Bertie sneezes quite a bit and also does the inward sneezing thing every now and then. He's fit and healthy and doesn't seem bothered by either when he's doing them. Funnily enough when one of us sneezes he runs to us from where ever he is in the house and jumps up at us wanting to lick our faces, it's quite funny if a little odd but that's our boy


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lilaclynda said:


> went to the vet last night ,we videoed it for her as told to do so , she said what looked like him holding his breath was called reverse sneezing ,like our hiccups they get a spasm ,it does frighten them and me may i add ,but is suppose to be normal as for his ecessive sneezing dont know ,hes perfectly healthy ,she looked up his nose again and all seems fine ,so i dont know ,ive taken my plug ins out incase its them , SPENT £75 and still no wiser ,Thankyou all for concern and thoughts xx


Yes any kind of plug in's, air fresheners, shave n vac, febreeze etc..could all make him sneeze...as could perfume, change of washing powder....it's so difficult to find the cause but hope you can identify it soon but great to know he is fit and healthy in the mean time x


----------

